# What is an inexpensive hardwood?



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

I building a tool cabinet right now and I plan on doing a few more projects for the garage/workshop. I am looking at plans that call for hardwood but do not specify the kind. Considering the project is for the garage I don't want to spend extra money if I don't need to.

Can anyone recommend a good inexpensive hardwood to use for garage projects like shelfs and carts?


----------



## alderman (Apr 1, 2010)

Alder. It costs me about $1.70/bf for 4/4, it's easy to work and takes most any stain well.


----------



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

alderman said:


> Alder. It costs me about $1.70/bf for 4/4, it's easy to work and takes most any stain well.


I don't mean to be ignorant but are you talking about a 4" by 4" piece for $1.74?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Dave,

Wood thickness is sized in quarters. 4/4 means a piece of wood approximately 1" thick. 

Purchasing Lumber | The Wood Whisperer Woodworking Video Podcast and Blog

watch this video.


----------



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

kp91 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Wood thickness is sized in quarters. 4/4 means a piece of wood approximately 1" thick.
> 
> ...


Wow. I just got done with the video and realized I was over charged for the last few boards I bought!!! I thought a bf was just a foot of the board regardless of width. Now that I know what a bf is I will be much better prepared to shop for my next project.

I really appreciate the advice and the link. The video was very educational!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hardwood trees are those that loose their leaves for winter.
I made a tool chest for the garage shop. Used cherry. Paid $4bf for it but I'm happy with it.
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/axlmyks-stuff/13245d1212764949-tool-chest-100_3067s.jpg


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Ash is currently on sale for $2.49/bf @ Rockler if you're going.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dave.. you have to look carefully at the prices, especially in the big box stores, as they sell a lot of their hardwood by the lineal foot. 

Another good choice is poplar, it partly depends on where you live. Here in Alaska, 4/4 poplar and 5/8" soft maple start around $2.30/bf but birch is about double that and hard maple (nearly clear) triple.


----------



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

AxlMyk said:


> Hardwood trees are those that loose their leaves for winter.
> I made a tool chest for the garage shop. Used cherry. Paid $4bf for it but I'm happy with it.
> http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/axlmyks-stuff/13245d1212764949-tool-chest-100_3067s.jpg


I didn't know that about the trees although my wife probably did if I would have asked her.

That is a very nice chest. Did you design it or get plans?


----------



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> Dave.. you have to look carefully at the prices, especially in the big box stores, as they sell a lot of their hardwood by the lineal foot.
> 
> Another good choice is poplar, it partly depends on where you live. Here in Alaska, 4/4 poplar and 5/8" soft maple start around $2.30/bf but birch is about double that and hard maple (nearly clear) triple.


All of the hardwood I've bought at Lowes has been by the linear foot. I just found out what a bf is when I watched the video in this thread.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You didn't say how you were going to finish your projects, paint, stain or natural. How you plan to finish them will give some bearing on the wood and quality of the wood. You can buy finish grade maple and paint grade, a least it is available around here that way. Difference in cost here is 2.00-3.00 a bf.


----------



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/301/slidingdoorshopcabinet.pdf

This is the link to the next project I am looking at. I guess the instructions just say 1x6 but does not specify wood. Should this be hardwood? If so, what type? If not hardwood, what would you recommend?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

4/4 is usually closer to 13/16" if it has been machined at all. Rough sawn 4/4 is about 1" before any surface machining has been done. If you want your boards surfaced & about 1" thick you would have to get 5/4. This use of sizing thickness is refering to boards in rough sawn condition before any surfacing is performed.

How thick is 4/4?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

mcdonelldj said:


> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/301/slidingdoorshopcabinet.pdf
> 
> This is the link to the next project I am looking at. I guess the instructions just say 1x6 but does not specify wood. Should this be hardwood? If so, what type? If not hardwood, what would you recommend?


The actual measurement of 1x6 will be more like 3/4" (thickness) x 5-1/5" (wide). Be sure to account for these type of measurements when sizing your parts to make a project.


----------



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

jlord said:


> The actual measurement of 1x6 will be more like 3/4" (thickness) x 5-1/5" (wide). Be sure to account for these type of measurements when sizing your parts to make a project.


If you look at the materials list it shows the pieces cut out of the 1 x 6 as 3/4 x 5.25 so I will be safe buying boards. What type of wood do you recommend for this?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

mcdonelldj said:


> If you look at the materials list it shows the pieces cut out of the 1 x 6 as 3/4 x 5.25 so I will be safe buying boards. What type of wood do you recommend for this?


Don't know about the hardwoods suppliers you have access to but since you have a Lowe's close by you could see what they have in stock price wise. If you plan to paint your project you could use popular. It doesn't look bad with a clear coat either but does have a little greenish tint in spots. 

If you plan on putting a clear coat then you could use oak which is used a lot for garage cabinets & edging for work benches as it wears good & should be easily available at Lowe's.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dave..

great looking project... and from I can see, you'd have absolutely no problems making the thing out of pine or fur...kinda looks to me like that is what was used in the prototype..

just a lil note about buying wood from places like Lowes and Home Depot. All boards are not created equal. A 1"x6" board should measure out to 3/4"x 5 1/2". I've seen thickness off by as much as a 1/16th of an inch and width's off by more than 1/8". Always gives yourself some wiggle room...


----------



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Dave..
> 
> great looking project... and from I can see, you'd have absolutely no problems making the thing out of pine or fur...kinda looks to me like that is what was used in the prototype..
> 
> just a lil note about buying wood from places like Lowes and Home Depot. All boards are not created equal. A 1"x6" board should measure out to 3/4"x 5 1/2". I've seen thickness off by as much as a 1/16th of an inch and width's off by more than 1/8". Always gives yourself some wiggle room...


I think BJ has me just about talked out of buying at Lowes. I will shop prices and bring a tape measure with me thanks to your advice. If I buy from a yard that sells by the bf I'll bring my calculator too. This thread has taught me a ton of new info. Thanks to all!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

It's good that you have alternative sources to suppliers other than Home Depot & Lowe's so as your not limited to just what they may or not have.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Look closely, it's Pine that was used. Purchasing lumber from HD and or Lowes has been discussed many times here. Neither are a "lumber yard" and neither sell good or top quality lumber. 

You could even use Poplar, many may disagree but, don't dismiss it. It's a better material choice for certain projects than many give it credit for.


----------



## mcdonelldj (Apr 14, 2010)

Hamlin said:


> Look closely, it's Pine that was used. Purchasing lumber from HD and or Lowes has been discussed many times here. Neither are a "lumber yard" and neither sell good or top quality lumber.
> 
> You could even use Poplar, many may disagree but, don't dismiss it. It's a better material choice for certain projects than many give it credit for.


My wood recognition skills are not quite honed. Okay, I can't really tell pine from poplar. I looked at Home Depot when I was getting a shower head and I saw something called whiteboard. It looks like pine and it was very inexpensive. Any opinion on the whiteboard? What is whiteboard?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

At Home Depot here in So Cal it is labeled as clear pine or select pine. It does not contain the knots that are in the standard pine


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

here in Pa. whiteboard is also known as dry erase board. *L* interesting how things are called throughout the country...

Before you buy, shop around, get a feel for what things cost, look not only at what you plan on using, but also at other woods so down the road, you have an idea of what you might be getting into. If you have alternative places to purchase wood around you, get to know em! *S* Thats part of the fun. Personally I like dealing with smaller independent shops/kilns..They dont' always have "exactly" what I'm looking for, but I usually end up saving enough to buy more than I need to get what I want..

I have one outfit that is a 3 hr drive away, and well worth it...but thats a once in a blue moon kinda deal, or when I'm looking for something really special...

Be carefull with the tape and calculator. some folks might take offense to it, others could care less, thats why its always a good idea to get to know the folks your dealing with. 

I'm not a big fan of popular for one reason, not much character in the wood. Except for
mineral stained popular, then thats another story altogether. Aside from my own bias, popular is a excellent choice for a project like yours, or for starting out.. affoardable, easily worked, smells good *L*, and takes to stain and paint well.....


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

mcdonelldj said:


> If you look at the materials list it shows the pieces cut out of the 1 x 6 as 3/4 x 5.25 so I will be safe buying boards. What type of wood do you recommend for this?


You can use any species of wood you want to, except balsa and basswood.
It looks like that cabinet is oak. Ash would also look nice. Prices are low in many areas due to the removal of the trees because of the borer infestation.
Pine, poplar, cherry, anything would look nice.


----------



## misterboo (Aug 25, 2007)

If it's considered rude here to ressurect a thread after a few months, let me know, but I just wanted to offer a little advice to Dave. Look in your area for a hardwood dealer(The couple of good places by me are actually Wide flooring specialists.) The newest one I just found through google is 4 miles from work. Just stop in the office with your wants, they give you a clipboard and the yard worker pulls down the rick of rough lumber of the size/species you want. You pick your boards and go pay while they mill to your specified thickness and one straight edge while you wait. Then just load up and go. Paid 2.75/bd foot milled for Birch to make the panels for my mantel project. Google something like: hardwoods (place your state/region here). You might be surprised how close a great place is to you. The other option I have with a slightly smaller selection and now while you wait milling is less than 5 miles from home.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bill 
to resurrect a thread here is no problem.

Some threads come back to the surface after years....

It just proves that some members use the search facility..

As long as you appreciate the original poster may be long gone...

James


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I use lots of maple. I buy it by the face cord, 12", 16", 24", 48" and 96" lengths. It is $75 a face cord and I usually burn 8 to 10 face cords every winter. That's not including the other scraps that my neighbour brings home -- cherry, walnut, oak, maple. I live in the middle of three sawmills and my neighbours work at two of them. No freebies but lots of scraps.

It used to be that most of it went to the 'States. Now it goes to China and India.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Pallets are made from inexpensive hardwood, REAL inexpensive, a lot of times you can get pallets for FREE!! I have used the wood, just be sure you pull ALL fasteners, and be aware that you may encounter small pieces of metal, probably used to collate the nails fired in during assembly.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Jack Wilson said:


> Pallets are made from inexpensive hardwood, REAL inexpensive, a lot of times you can get pallets for FREE!! I have used the wood, just be sure you pull ALL fasteners, and be aware that you may encounter small pieces of metal, probably used to collate the nails fired in during assembly.


Hi, 

I for one have always been a big user of "pallet wood" and I support it. However, there is a danger in this. No, it's not just hidden fasteners, nails, screws, etc. It's unknown chemicals that lurk "soaked" into the lumber itself. You and or whomever you get your pallet wood from may NOT know exactly where it came from, who has used it before them and what they were used for. My former work place received an extreme number of pallets a week, I always got to take a few home each week just for lumber purposes. However, they were always used for an outdoor project. The reason being, they had chemicals, very harmful chemicals stacked on them. No amount of "washing" is going to remove this completely. Just keep this thought in mind for what projects you intend on using this type of material for. Others may disagree with me on this but, I've been around too many chemicals in the 20+yrs I worked for my former employer to know, bad things happen from unseen an unknown chemicals & their residue still lurking around.

Just be cautious and be safe, when in doubt, don't use it.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Hamlin,

That's a great point, I had not considered that. Most of my pallets seemed new and I got them from a lumber yard.


----------



## btapps (Jun 23, 2010)

AxlMyk said:


> Hardwood trees are those that loose their leaves for winter.
> I made a tool chest for the garage shop. Used cherry. Paid $4bf for it but I'm happy with it.
> http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/axlmyks-stuff/13245d1212764949-tool-chest-100_3067s.jpg


Sorry mate but thats a bit misleading. The difference between softwood and hardwood is simply softwoods have cones, hence conifers. Some hardwoods all trees lose leaves during winter and most all year round.


----------



## sunrisejj (Jul 17, 2010)

some really lower-priced wood is ash, elm. while good price wood is raintree, mahogany, cherry.


----------



## procrastinator1 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Lineal and BF*



mcdonelldj said:


> All of the hardwood I've bought at Lowes has been by the linear foot. I just found out what a bf is when I watched the video in this thread.


Big box stores charge by the lineal foot to make it easier for the average customer. If you shop at a lumber yard or a woodworker's store then you will be charged by the BF. A rule of thumb when shopping for wood is to add roughly 10% to 15% for waste. For instance if your plans call for 40 BF then buy 44 or 46 BF depending your milling skills and how nice the wood is. 
Use the following formula to figure out BF, with this formula the measurements are all in inches. if you want to use feet then all measurements must be in feet and you must divide by 12.
(Thickness x Width x Length) / 144 = Board Feet


----------



## Mark Sternberg (Jan 16, 2010)

The first thing I would do is see if you have any sawmills around you that cut and kiln dry. If you do more than likely you will save big bucks. I personally get my hardwoods for about half of what the big box stores charge. If that doesn't work try putting a wanted add on craigslist you will be surprised at the lumber people have, that has been laying around for years and want to get rid of it.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

btapps said:


> Sorry mate but thats a bit misleading. The difference between softwood and hardwood is simply softwoods have cones, hence conifers. Some hardwoods all trees lose leaves during winter and most all year round.


Is the wood different in Toowoomba Queensland I don't belive their is a creig's list their ?? Look up harrysin he is on this form and from Rockingham, Western Australia . He may be able to help on wood.


----------

